# A couple of decent pics of Gabriel



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I put Gabby (her nickname ) in her 10 gallon tonight. I managed to get a couple of good pics of her!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooohh, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

Aww she is so cute.


----------



## Shylynn (Jun 17, 2009)

very pretty girl


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

aw shes so cute and small! she must feel like she owns the world in that tank!!


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

gabby is a nice looking betta, too many people buy the many coloured bettas available, but you have gone for a natural and effective look. your tank, however seems a bit underdecorated, or is that just the camera angle? in my experience, bettas like densely planted tanks with (especialy) floasting plants.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

That is just the top of the tank. That tank has 2 hiding caves and about 6 varies plant types/sizes.

Gabriel actually loves to play in the current of the filter. Silly girl.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Aw, she's a cutie!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She's so adorable!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

the first picture is so cute. it made me think of the 'pokey little puppy'


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Gabby is so beautiful


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

I love all bettas, no matter what the color : )


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty girl!! Love her coloring. Love all the betta colors!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

What a cutie!!! <3 Now I might want to get a female, where did you get her?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

She came free with Castiel since there was an issue with shipping.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

she is a beautyful fish, and shes very cute


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

she's so pretty! ladybug likes to play in the current of her filter too haha.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I don't see why people go gaga over just the males. The females have such great coloring too. Plus, I swear my girls have way bigger personalities then the boys. They are so goofy and fun.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think all bettas have great personalities. That's why we love them so much.


----------

